# RMC BMASc vs Athabasca University



## meni0n (1 Jan 2010)

I already have an approved ILP for Athabasca and was planning to start taking courses this year. I've noticed that their PLAR process is pretty complicated and then someone mentioned RMC to me. After going thru the web site and talking to someone at admissions it seems the PLAR process is much easier at DCS and I would be guaranteed 3-5 credits for having the language profiles I have plus whatever I can get for a noncredit diploma I have from another University.

My question is, how does the work load for the distance BMASc degree with RMC differ from a Athabasca degree. Another question is, is RMC as accommodating for taking exams as Athabasca is?

One doesn't have to have done courses thru both to answer. It would be appreciated if people who have done either shed some light on the work load question.


----------

